# Little knitted yarn baskets



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi for all of you who wanted to know how to knit the little Christmas yarn baskets, here is original pattern which I changed to garter stitch.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank You so much!!


----------



## Mirjam (Jun 9, 2014)

So sweet!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Love it! Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link


----------



## letmeknit (Apr 16, 2011)

So kind of you.


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you. I loke this


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's so cute!!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice. Thank you!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you, Searley 



Searley said:


> Hi for all of you who wanted to know how to knit the little Christmas yarn baskets, here is original pattern which I changed to garter stitch.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Much appreciated.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the pattern, will surely be using it next year for gifts to teachers, etc. Cute, Cute, Cute =)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!! Love it!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really cute


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for a useful looking pattern.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Searley said:


> Hi for all of you who wanted to know how to knit the little Christmas yarn baskets, here is original pattern which I changed to garter stitch.


Thank you for sharing! Happy knitting!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much &#128158;


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

You are so kind! Thank you!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Love them. Thanks


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks mucho!!!! SMILE Does anyone know where to get the miniature knitting needles? Would appreciate the info for this


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for the adorable pattern


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Geesta said:


> Thanks mucho!!!! SMILE Does anyone know where to get the miniature knitting needles? Would appreciate the info for this


Michael's and Joanne's carries them. 
Also you can make them with toothpicKs and glue a bead at the top. My LYS carries them.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Fantastic . Thank you !


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the darling pattern!


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

This is darling. And the pattern could be used for a great number of things just by changing the yarn and needle size.
Thank you.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Searley said:


> Hi for all of you who wanted to know how to knit the little Christmas yarn baskets, here is original pattern which I changed to garter stitch.


Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you...I plan to make a few for my knitting club members.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. So cute.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Cute as a button and so nice of you to share!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you, Thank you and Thank you.
I can't wait to make some as a centerpiece for the holiday table. Then each person can take one as a remembrance.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

So cute. I have lots of stash yarn. I will be making some.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> Thank you, Thank you and Thank you.
> I can't wait to make some as a centerpiece for the holiday table. Then each person can take one as a remembrance.


What a sweet idea!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thankyou for the pattern, I am always looking for good ideas!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you, Searley.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern with us.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. CUTE.


----------



## lazbones (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!!! So sweet of you!!!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you. These are so incredibly cute!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Searley said:


> Hi for all of you who wanted to know how to knit the little Christmas yarn baskets, here is original pattern which I changed to garter stitch.


Very cute.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern! I really liked seeing your baskets, and now with the handy pattern, I'm going to make a couple for my sisters-in-law.


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## dragonfliee (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you so much,


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Searley said:


> Hi for all of you who wanted to know how to knit the little Christmas yarn baskets, here is original pattern which I changed to garter stitch.


I can't get it to download? Can someone cut and paste the pattern. I will bookmark this. thanks


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

very cute, thank you so much for doing this, it has made this so much easier for me.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Real cute .Thanks for sharing


----------



## astapf (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I can't wait to make one for my tree!


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Searley said:


> Hi for all of you who wanted to know how to knit the little Christmas yarn baskets, here is original pattern which I changed to garter stitch.


Thank you so much for this pattern ! You are so kind!


----------

